# Sous Vide Chuck Roast (Another Experiment)



## Bearcarver

*Sous Vide Chuck Roast *(Another Experiment)


After two Perfect Chuck Roasts in a row, Awhile back I ran into one that was too tough for the same Temp & Time.
I made it exactly like I did the two perfect ones, but it came out Very Tasty, but not even close to Fork Tender.

So then I did one @ 138° for 30 hours, and it came out Great.

So with this 2.7 pound Chuck Roast, I did the following:
When I put it in the Vacuum Bag, I added a Pack of Dry “Beefy Onion” Soup Mix. (Idea from Chopsaw)
Then I filled my Sous Vide Supreme, set it for 135°, and put my Vacuum packed Bagged Chucky in the SV.
30 hours later, I removed the Chucky from the Bath & the Bag, and patted it dry with Paper Towels.
Then I seared both sides in a Buttered Frying Pan, and hit the edges with my Torch, to make it look pretty.
Then I sliced enough for our Dinner, and plated some Chucky slices along with some Corn & some Curly Fries.

This Roast was Fork Tender & mighty tasty, just like the last one I did at 138° for 30 hours.
So either one is fine—138° or 135° for 30 hours makes for some Great Fork Tender Chuckies.

Oh yeah, I had a few more slices for Supper & then sliced the rest of the Roast up for Future Sammies. 

Also had some slices with my Eggs the next morning & some Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy (a few times)—Showing one of them below.


Oh Yeah, I also had a Piece of Mrs Bear’s “Blueberry Zuke Bread” (Cake if you ask me).



Thanks for stopping by,


Bear


Great Price for Chucky--$5.99, marked down to $3.77, & $1 off coupon=$2.77:







One 2.7 LB Chucky:






Vacuum packed with a pack of Dry "Beefy Onion" Soup: (Thanks Chopsaw)






In the rack & ready for SV:






Fresh out of SV, before Searing.
Note the End Grain Maple Cutting Board I made in 10th grade---55 years ago:






After Searing:






Slicing enough for Supper for 2:






Bear's First Helping, with Curly Fries & Corn:






Sliced the rest up for future Sammies:






Heating some up to go with a pair of Eggs:






Bear's Breakfast:






Building a Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Fries:






Close Sammy & Add Gravy to Sammy & the Fries. First of many:






And for Dessert, a piece of Mrs Bear's "Blueberry Zuke Bread" (I call it Cake):


----------



## daveomak

Looks good John...  I like it...  I'd eat it...  I will try you recipe...  I like the "beefy onion" soup mix idea...  I haven't seen it at the store but I'm gonna look....


----------



## gary s

Looks Great "All of Them"  Nice job again My SV King Friend

Gary


----------



## Hawging It

Bearcarver said:


> *Sous Vide Chuck Roast *(Another Experiment)
> 
> 
> After two Perfect Chuck Roasts in a row, Awhile back I ran into one that was too tough for the same Temp & Time.
> I made it exactly like I did the two perfect ones, but it came out Very Tasty, but not even close to Fork Tender.
> 
> So then I did one @ 138° for 30 hours, and it came out Great.
> 
> So with this 2.7 pound Chuck Roast, I did the following:
> When I put it in the Vacuum Bag, I added a Pack of Dry “Beefy Onion” Soup Mix. (Idea from Chopsaw)
> Then I filled my Sous Vide Supreme, set it for 135°, and put my Vacuum packed Bagged Chucky in the SV.
> 30 hours later, I removed the Chucky from the Bath & the Bag, and patted it dry with Paper Towels.
> Then I seared both sides in a Buttered Frying Pan, and hit the edges with my Torch, to make it look pretty.
> Then I sliced enough for our Dinner, and plated some Chucky slices along with some Corn & some Curly Fries.
> 
> This Roast was Fork Tender & mighty tasty, just like the last one I did at 138° for 30 hours.
> So either one is fine—138° or 135° for 30 hours makes for some Great Fork Tender Chuckies.
> 
> Oh yeah, I had a few more slices for Supper & then sliced the rest of the Roast up for Future Sammies.
> 
> Also had some slices with my Eggs the next morning & some Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy (a few times)—Showing one of them below.
> 
> 
> Oh Yeah, I also had a Piece of Mrs Bear’s “Blueberry Zuke Bread” (Cake if you ask me).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping by,
> 
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> Great Price for Chucky--$5.99, marked down to $3.77, & $1 off coupon=$2.77:
> View attachment 386178
> 
> 
> One 2.7 LB Chucky:
> View attachment 386179
> 
> 
> Vacuum packed with a pack of Dry "Beefy Onion" Soup: (Thanks Chopsaw)
> View attachment 386180
> 
> 
> In the rack & ready for SV:
> View attachment 386181
> 
> 
> Fresh out of SV, before Searing.
> Note the End Grain Maple Cutting Board I made in 10th grade---55 years ago:
> View attachment 386182
> 
> 
> After Searing:
> View attachment 386183
> 
> 
> Slicing enough for Supper for 2:
> View attachment 386185
> 
> 
> Bear's First Helping, with Curly Fries & Corn:
> View attachment 386186
> 
> 
> Sliced the rest up for future Sammies:
> View attachment 386187
> 
> 
> Heating some up to go with a pair of Eggs:
> View attachment 386188
> 
> 
> Bear's Breakfast:
> View attachment 386189
> 
> 
> Building a Hot Roast Beef Sammy with Fries:
> View attachment 386190
> 
> 
> Close Sammy & Add Gravy to Sammy & the Fries. First of many:
> View attachment 386191
> 
> 
> And for Dessert, a piece of Mrs Bear's "Blueberry Zuke Bread" (I call it Cake):
> View attachment 386192


----------



## Hawging It

Looks awesome! Love the cutting board as well. It is a family heirloom now!!!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Looks awesome! I haven’t ventured into the world of SV yet but you guys are sure convincing me


----------



## zwiller

I LIKE on so many levels.  Nice cutting board!  Got any advice how to improve glue lines?  Never could get them as tight as I wanted.  No failures just not tight.  I think my jointer is to blame.  Those dang Christmas ornaments...  Unbelieveable tight!  Like there aren't any!


----------



## dr k

.


----------



## SonnyE

Love it Bear!
But I'm sure mine would not trust me with a roast.
*Big Like* on this!
Damn the Doctors! Now and then a carnivore needs the taste of Beef!

For Dave and anyone else who might be interested, I found this Lipton Beefy Onion Soup link on Amazon. I'm sure many other places carry it too. But wanted to offer a visual.
I want to try that with some of my disasters I'm learning from. 

Yep, end grain Maple makes the best cutting boards!
After 50 years, it speaks well for your Craftsmanship building it. And the care given it over the eon's of time.
I personally prefer wood cutting boards. I think we get too much plastic hydrocarbon doo-doo and aluminum in our food chain as it is.
Oh, I do have a largo plastic cutting board I use, but I prefer a good natural wood one.


----------



## dwdunlap

*QUESTION:*
Sure looks great! In your pic below, what is the white stuff on top of the beef? I thought the soup mix would be brown. And, if soup mix, no added liquids?  Anxious to try!!


----------



## chopsaw

Looks great . I was using lower temps , next time I'll set it up and try it out . 



 dwdunlap
 , yes soup mix goes in dry .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

I been doing mine at 130 but think I might have to try 135.


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, I am going with your times /temp on a chucky as I have purchased a sous vide and have gone to the "dark side" .:)  Nice looking cutting board sir ! like


----------



## Winterrider

Had one last nite @138° for 28 hrs, wife tossed hers in the mic for a bit. To rare for her .
Was very tender. I think next is going to get injected for more flavor inside.


----------



## Bearcarver

dwdunlap said:


> *QUESTION:*
> Sure looks great! In your pic below, what is the white stuff on top of the beef? I thought the soup mix would be brown. And, if soup mix, no added liquids?  Anxious to try!!



Thank You DW!!
That White is actually Gray, but looks white next to the Dark Meat.
It's a lot of Dust & some bigger pieces of Seasonings, and it is totally Dry in a Packet.
When the Roast is done, after 30 hours, there is between 1/2 cup & one Cup of meat juices in the bag mixed with the Soup Mix. We used that Juice to make the Gravy, instead of plain water.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

daveomak said:


> Looks good John...  I like it...  I'd eat it...  I will try you recipe...  I like the "beefy onion" soup mix idea...  I haven't seen it at the store but I'm gonna look....




Thank You Dave!!
Chopsaw Tipped me off on the "Beefy Onion Soup Mix".
I never saw it either, but I put Mrs Bear on it. She's my Super-Shopper. She can find anything in those stores.
These were in our "Giant" Food Market.
I got some other stuff I want to try, called "Herb-Ox (Beef)".
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Well I can finally say that our local grocer's carry the beefy onion and it's good. Your plates also look good bear. Still haven't convinced myself to go the SV route, but I'm thinking on it. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks real good John!
Gotta love those SV circulators!!
Al


----------



## xray

Awesome looking chuck as usual Bear! 

I like Chopsaw’s onion mix idea.

I broke my SV out the other day and really need to try this...if I can get my wife away from the crockpot Mississippi pot roast.

Hmm, maybe a SV Mississippi chuck roast?

Like!


----------



## chopsaw

xray said:


> Hmm, maybe a SV Mississippi chuck roast?


Give it a shot ,,,


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Looks real good John!
> Gotta love those SV circulators!!
> Al



Thank You Mister Al !!
Mine isn't a Circulator, but it does the same thing, and they all do good work!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Looks Great "All of Them"  Nice job again My SV King Friend
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawging It said:


> Looks awesome! Love the cutting board as well. It is a family heirloom now!!!!



Thank You!!
LOL---I made that cutting board for my Mother, when I was in 10th Grade (1964). Then she died in 1992, and it came back to me, along with the Maple Rolling Pin that nobody uses (Weighs a Ton!!!).

Bear



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks awesome! I haven’t ventured into the world of SV yet but you guys are sure convincing me



Thank You VolFan!!
You won't be sorry with a SV.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

zwiller said:


> I LIKE on so many levels.  Nice cutting board!  Got any advice how to improve glue lines?  Never could get them as tight as I wanted.  No failures just not tight.  I think my jointer is to blame.  Those dang Christmas ornaments...  Unbelieveable tight!  Like there aren't any!




Thank You Sam!!
I'd have to see them, however many people tighten clamps too tight & squeeze the glue out.
I actually didn't use clamps on those Christmas ornaments. 
I was doing about 30 of them at one time, so being 4 pieces per ornament, that was 120 pieces being glued.
So all I used was a Rubber Band on each end of each one, to hold them together until the glue dried.
I use the Yellow Woodworking Glue.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dr k said:


> I like it! Lol. I just did this a week ago with a chuck roast at 135° for 30hrs. This was my favorite one so far but I'll keep creeping up in temp and try your 138°\30hrs. I started at 131 for 48 hours and have been creeping up on temp and dropping time.




Thank You Kurt!!
I tried a bunch of Temps & Times, but the best I got was 138° for 30 hours, and 135° for 30 hours was about the same.
I didn't like it below 133°, or over 140°, and 21 hours was good for a couple Chuckies, but I ran into a tough one at 21 hours, which was why I went to 30 hours from that point forward.
And Thanks for the Like.

BTW: My Eye Round experiments were totally different. My Best Eye Round was 132° for 21 hours.


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Love it Bear!
> But I'm sure mine would not trust me with a roast.
> *Big Like* on this!
> Damn the Doctors! Now and then a carnivore needs the taste of Beef!
> 
> For Dave and anyone else who might be interested, I found this Lipton Beefy Onion Soup link on Amazon. I'm sure many other places carry it too. But wanted to offer a visual.
> I want to try that with some of my disasters I'm learning from.
> 
> Yep, end grain Maple makes the best cutting boards!
> After 50 years, it speaks well for your Craftsmanship building it. And the care given it over the eon's of time.
> I personally prefer wood cutting boards. I think we get too much plastic hydrocarbon doo-doo and aluminum in our food chain as it is.
> Oh, I do have a largo plastic cutting board I use, but I prefer a good natural wood one.




Thank You Sonny!!
Do what I do---Cut your serving portion way down & go for it.
I'm harder on that cutting board than my Mother was. My Electric knife is hard on it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

crazymoon said:


> Bear, I am going with your times /temp on a chucky as I have purchased a sous vide and have gone to the "dark side" .:)  Nice looking cutting board sir ! like




Thank You CM!!
Yeah, I did a bunch---30 hours came out the best, and I couldn't tell a difference between 135° and 138° as to which was best of all of my Temps. 
However 165° for 30 hours was Perfect for Pulled Chucky Beef.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Looks great . I was using lower temps , next time I'll set it up and try it out .



Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Brian Trommater said:


> I been doing mine at 130 but think I might have to try 135.



Thank You Brian!!
Don't ask me where I got this, because I don't remember, but when I was first starting SV, and learning about the Pasteurization Tables, I read somewhere that it's not a good idea to SV meat below 131°. I don't know how accurate that is, but since all of my meats have been Awesome at higher Temps, I just never bothered with below 131°.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Winterrider said:


> Had one last nite @138° for 28 hrs, wife tossed hers in the mic for a bit. To rare for her .
> Was very tender. I think next is going to get injected for more flavor inside.




Probably not much different between 28 and 30 hours on a Chucky, but I know on some Chuckies 24 & 21 hours is too short.
I never tried injecting anything I SV, but I'm not big on injecting anything, except Worms!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Well I can finally say that our local grocer's carry the beefy onion and it's good. Your plates also look good bear. Still haven't convinced myself to go the SV route, but I'm thinking on it.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
You won't be sorry---So many things you can do with SV.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Hawging It

Dang! That looks great!! Nice job. I gotta do this for sure. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Bearcarver

xray said:


> Awesome looking chuck as usual Bear!
> 
> I like Chopsaw’s onion mix idea.
> 
> I broke my SV out the other day and really need to try this...if I can get my wife away from the crockpot Mississippi pot roast.
> 
> Hmm, maybe a SV Mississippi chuck roast?
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
Yup--Chopsaw came through for me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Now you did it.  Market Street had 2 pack nice looking chucks marked down.  Picked up some Beefy Onion.  Start tomorrow.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawging It said:


> Dang! That looks great!! Nice job. I gotta do this for sure. Thanks for sharing with us.




Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Brian Trommater said:


> Now you did it.  Market Street had 2 pack nice looking chucks marked down.  Picked up some Beefy Onion.  Start tomorrow.




Thank You Brian!!
Sounds like 2 more Chuckies going down!!!

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma

Using 135 worked out great.  Done a little more than I like but extremely tender.  My picture did not turn out so good.  Can't believe how much a few degrees more makes.  Thanks.


----------

